# Grundfutter selber machen



## Borstel01 (19. Juli 2010)

Hi Leutz #h
Ich angel sehr gerne auf Karpfen, Schleie und co. 
Leider sind mir die Grundfutter-mixe n bissel zu teuer!!! |gr:
Deshalb möchte ich mir selber mein Futter machen, zu anfüttern von Hand oder zum Feedern, da wollt ich doch mal fragen ob ihr mir da weiterhelfen könnt

Ich sach schon mal danke im Voraus 



Güßt die Hühner :vik:


----------



## anguilla 320 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=150704

Schaust du hier!


----------



## Magnumwerfer (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*

Also ich kauf mir Hühnerfutter, und das funzt.


----------



## Grundel48 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*

geht das Hühnerfutter auch auf Barben..Brassen und Co...???? Und was mischst da sonst noch mit rein???


----------



## Magnumwerfer (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*

Ich kenne keinen Fisch, den das nicht anlockt.

Ja ich verfestige es mit ca. 5% Paniermehl, wenn ich im Fließgewässer fische, da es sonst sofort beim Aufprall auf das Wasser den Futterkorb verlässt. In stehenden Gewässern ist das aber gut.


----------



## Dunraven (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*



Borstel01 schrieb:


> Hi Leutz #h
> Ich angel sehr gerne auf Karpfen, Schleie und co.
> Leider sind mir die Grundfutter-mixe n bissel zu teuer!!! |gr:




1 Euro das Kilo ist Dir zu teuer?
Dann wird eigentlich alles zu teuer sein, denn mit guten Zutaten kommt man auch meist über 1 Euro das Kilo und auch wenn es dann noch besser ist als eine billige Mischung, so muss man erst viel zeit und Geld investieren um die richtige Mischung zu finden. 

Bedenke das selbst eine billige Zutat wie Paniermehl schon bei 7 Euro für den Sack liegt, und das im super Sonderangebot. Fertige Grundmixe gibt es schon für 1 Euro das Kilo (Top Secret) oder Markenfutter schon im super Sonderangebot für 1,33 Euro (Mosella und VdE).


----------



## HirRscH (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*

@Dunraven: Sag mal wo kaufst du denn dein Futter immer? Und in was für Mengen.
Denn langsam wird mir das auch recht teuer. Fürn Kilo Futter zahl ich im Laden 3-5 € und Zutaten zum selbstmischen sind ja ersten auch nicht viel billiger und zweitens bekomm ich sie hier nciht zu kaufen.


----------



## Borg (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*



HirRscH schrieb:


> Denn langsam wird mir das auch recht teuer. Fürn Kilo Futter zahl ich im Laden 3-5 € und Zutaten zum selbstmischen sind ja ersten auch nicht viel billiger und zweitens bekomm ich sie hier nciht zu kaufen.



|bigeyes|bigeyes....also das ist in der Tat teuer! Ich bezahle bei meinem Händler vor Ort für einen 20 kg Sack "Rotaugen Spezial" oder "Brassen Spezial" 20,- €. Das sind jeweils Eigenmischungen, die sehr gut funktionieren. Dafür lohnt es sich auf gar keinen Fall selber zu mischen! Man muss ja auch die Zutaten irgendwie horten und mir da 6-8 luftdichte Tonnen in die Wohnung stellen, tut nicht Not.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## HirRscH (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*

Ist halt in dem Fall dann Marken-Futter


----------



## chivas (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*

...im Marken-Eimer ^^


----------



## Ossifischer (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*



Borg schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes....also das ist in der Tat teuer! Ich bezahle bei meinem Händler vor Ort für einen 20 kg Sack "Rotaugen Spezial" oder "Brassen Spezial" 20,- €. Das sind jeweils Eigenmischungen, die sehr gut funktionieren. Dafür lohnt es sich auf gar keinen Fall selber zu mischen! Man muss ja auch die Zutaten irgendwie horten und mir da 6-8 luftdichte Tonnen in die Wohnung stellen, tut nicht Not.
> 
> Gruß,
> Borg



Das ist der Hammer, bei den Preisen müßte dein Händler was drauf legen beim Einkauf ,oder er kauft es Tonnenweise?


----------



## Borg (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*



Ossifischer schrieb:


> Das ist der Hammer, bei den Preisen müßte dein Händler was drauf legen beim Einkauf ,oder er kauft es Tonnenweise?



Hehe...nee, der legt da nichts drauf! ....also nicht, dass ich wüsste. Die Kölner Marktwirtschaft funktioniert auf Basis des "kölschen Klüngel" , das ist der Trick! Das Futter wird 2 Dörfer weiter in Grevenbroich in einer Futtermühle hergestellt und das Prinzip des kölschen Klüngels funktioniert wie folgt: Stell mir in Deinen Leerlaufzeiten doch mal ein paar Säcke von dem Futter her, dafür kannste dann auch für Nüsse in meinem See angeln oder Du bekommst Dein Angelequipment zum Einkaufspreis . So werden in Köln schon seit hunderten von Jahren Geschäfte gemacht, auch die ganz Großen! Jeder, der aus Köln und Umgebung kommt, wird wissen, was ich meine .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## SR-angler (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*

Hallo,

die eigenmarken sind schon lieb und recht, fangen bestimmt auch ihren Fisch. Nur bei königsfischen oder Gemeinschaftsfischen ist man hoffnungslos verloren wenn mann einen richtigen Profi neben sich hat. Da bekommt mann dann eine Lehrstunde erste Güte wenn der 5m neben einem einen Fisch nach dem anderen rauszieht und man hat keinen einzigen Biß. Nur leider hat da jeder sein eigenes rezept das dir natürlich keiner verrät. Da läst dich keiner in seinen Kübel kuken. Und es gibt halt sachen auf die manche schon 20jahre erfolgreich fischn und kaum bekannt sind |uhoh: Davon kann ich nämlich seit Sonntag wieder träumen und mir den Kopf darüber zerbrechen was er wieder alles reingemischt hat 

Mfg tom


----------



## angelverrückter96 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*



chivas schrieb:


> ...im Marken-Eimer ^^



zu geil :m


----------



## Dunraven (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*



HirRscH schrieb:


> @Dunraven: Sag mal wo kaufst du denn dein Futter immer? Und in was für Mengen.
> Denn langsam wird mir das auch recht teuer. Fürn Kilo Futter zahl ich im Laden 3-5 € und Zutaten zum selbstmischen sind ja ersten auch nicht viel billiger und zweitens bekomm ich sie hier nciht zu kaufen.



Naja das waren jetzt die Preise der Futtermessen die es Anfang des Jahres immer gibt. Die Preise sind nun von Moritz Kaltenkirchen. Fast Zeitgleich hat NB Angelsport seine Messe da kostet das VdE dann eben 1,50 Euro das Kilo aber er hat Versand. Mit Versand bist du dann bei ca. 2 Euro das Kilo was du drücken kannst wenn Du eben noch die restlichen 5 Kg freies Porto mit VdE Brasem für 1,50 Euro die Tüte füllst oder anderen Angeboten. Ansonsten Stippermesse gab es beim Stippprofi auch 20 Kg VdE für 40 Euro, die 20 Kg Claus Müller kosten normal auch ab 42 Euro (also das ganze Jahr) und NB Angelsport hat auch das ganze jahr über 20 Kg VdE für unter 40 Euro. Kommt dann aber eben noch 6 Euro Porto dazu.

1 Euro das Kg hast Du bei den einfachen Top Secret Sorten. Nimm z.B. Messe in Lingen, da hatten die diese 15 Kg Säcke für 15 Euro, war glaube ich Angesport Grüpien oder so.



SR-angler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die eigenmarken sind schon lieb und recht, fangen bestimmt auch ihren  Fisch. Nur bei königsfischen oder Gemeinschaftsfischen ist man  hoffnungslos verloren wenn mann einen richtigen Profi neben sich hat. Da  bekommt mann dann eine Lehrstunde erste Güte wenn der 5m neben einem  einen Fisch nach dem anderen rauszieht und man hat keinen einzigen Biß.
> 
> Mfg tom



Auch nicht immer richtig.
Meine letzten Ergebnisse beim Fischen waren:

2 erste Plätze bei einem 15-18 Mann Wettfischen in Holland (eher eine lockere Veranstaltung also nicht mit einem richtigen Wettkampf zu vergleichen, aber ich war vollkommen unerfahren was die Strecken angeht und habe trotz dem Heimvorteil der Holländer einen guten Vorsprung gehabt).

Futter war eine Eigenmischung eines holländischen Ladens die 25 Kg 27 Euro kostet, ein Kollege nutzt sie schon lange (streckt die aber noch mit Paniermehl) und hat auch einige Erfolge damit. Ich selbst mische noch ein paar Einzelmehle hinzu je nach Angelmethode, z.B. Maismehl (beim Müller 2 Euro für 5 Kg) oder TTX Mais und flüssige Melasse.

Platz 7 im Teilsektor bzw. Platz 14 im Sektor von 42 Mann pro Sektor, dabei einige Teamangler hinter mir. Wieder die Mischung aber zum besseren kleben etwas VdE Silver dazu und eben noch verfeinert. Es wäre noch 1-2 Plätze im Teilsektor drin gewesen bzw. 2-4 in der Gesamtwertung ohne einen Fehler von mir der mir einen Fisch gekostet hat (mein linker Nachbar hatte nicht einmal einen Biß, mein rechter einen guten Brassen und am Ende 5 Ukelei, ich eben 2 Brassen und einen verloren, mein Kollege 3 Plätze weiter wieder ohne Fisch, und der kann deutlich besser fischen als ich).

Dazu vorgestern noch Platz 5 von ca. 44 Leuten wobei ich am Ende auch zuviele Bisse nicht bekommen habe weil sie recht vorsichtig waren oder eben dann kamen wenn ich gerade mit der zweiten Rute beschäftigt war. 
 Vor ein paar Wochen im selben Gewässer noch Platz 3. Jedesmal die holländische Mischung mit etwas VdE Silber für mehr Klebekraft weil Tidengewässer.


Keine Top Ergebnisse, aber durchaus ok und teils hätten sie besser sein können. So schlecht muss also eine Eigenmischung nicht sein! Hoffnungslos verloren ist man damit jedenfalls nicht unbedingt.


----------



## wobblerangel (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*

die beste mischung ist immer noch :

paniermehl 500g 
mais (eine dose)
brotflocken eine -zwei scheiben =)

alles vll so 3 euro 

gruß wobbler (fängt sehhhhhhr gut )


----------



## Borstel01 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*

|bigeyes????? HÄh ich komm aus der Region um HWI und da ist es egal in welchen Angelladen ich gehe, da kostet n MIX immer so um die 2,90 bis 3 Euro(pro Kilo) und im Askari möcht ich nicht bestellen (25,- Mindestbestellwert) ,  egal ich hab jetzt einfach mal auf Teufel komm raus was ausprobiert :
- 3x Haferflocken
- 2x Paniermehl
- 1000g Weizen ( Umsonst  / und selber geschrotet)
- 6 Päckchen Vanille Zucker

alles in allem 6,7 Kg für ca 6,50 euro


werde dann mal berichten ob es funzt, geh nämlich am we wieder aus Karpfenjagt:q



Mfg


----------



## omenkind (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*



Borstel01 schrieb:


> |bigeyes????? HÄh ich komm aus der Region um HWI und da ist es egal in welchen Angelladen ich gehe, da kostet n MIX immer so um die 2,90 bis 3 Euro(pro Kilo) und im Askari möcht ich nicht bestellen (25,- Mindestbestellwert) ,  egal ich hab jetzt einfach mal auf Teufel komm raus was ausprobiert :
> - 3x Haferflocken
> - 2x Paniermehl
> - 1000g Weizen ( Umsonst  / und selber geschrotet)
> ...



kuck mal hier:

klickklack


----------



## Borstel01 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*



omenkind schrieb:


> kuck mal hier:
> 
> klickklack





also des is mal jetzt nicht schlecht.
20kg für 17euro hört sich mal echt gut an#6
und warste damit schon Erfolgreich?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*



Borstel01 schrieb:


> also des is mal jetzt nicht schlecht.
> 20kg für 17euro hört sich mal echt gut an#6
> und warste damit schon Erfolgreich?


Schlägt den Mist um Längen, nicht bös gemeint, ist aber so!
- 3x Haferflocken
- 2x Paniermehl
- 1000g Weizen ( Umsonst  / und selber geschrotet)
- 6 Päckchen Vanille Zucker

Der Witz ist auch gut:


			
				wobblerangel schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> die beste mischung ist immer noch :
> 
> paniermehl 500g
> ...


Weil das so dermaßen der Hit ist, gibt es Idioten wie mich, die ihr Futter, aus mal eben 10 bis schonmal ca. 30 Zutaten zusammen mischen, Jahre lang herum probieren und enorm viel Zeit und Geld in die Wissenschaft des Futtermachens stecken.
Das wäre als würde man sagen: "Wozu studierte Architekten und Statiker, einfach ein paar Steine, Mörtel und fertig ist das Wohnhaus?"#c
Es gibt eben doch Pommesbudenbetreiber und Sterneköche und so groß ist der Unterschied beim Futter eben auch.
Mit dem Rezept, bist du dem Vergleich nach, definitiv kein Sternekoch.


----------



## Tricast (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*

Und selbst bei Pommes-Buden gibt es Unterschiede!

Aber wer nur für sich angelt, Mutterseelenallein am Wasser, braucht sicherlich keine ausgefeilten Futterrezepte. Aber ein paar Grundlagen sollten schon vorhanden sein und man sollte schon wissen wie sich das Futter im Wasser verhält; und mit Paniermehl alleine läßt sich kein vernünftiges Futter herstellen!!!!

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Borstel01 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*

Also ich will ja nun wirklich nicht Klugsche....n, aber meinen selbstgemachten Grundfuttermix haben die Fische nicht versmäht :vik:    ich hab zum anfüttern auf Karpfen 2-3 Futterbälle ins wasser geworfen und siehe da..... 10min. später hat das Wasser gekocht :q     und im Endeffeckt habe ich dann 4, leider kleinere Spiegler auf die Seite gelegt  (von 49 -50.5 cm )


also ganz so schlecht kann mein Futter ja nicht sein.... oder hatte ich nur Glück? #c   was meint ihr?


Mfg


----------



## Marceloco (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*



Dunraven schrieb:


> 1 Euro das Kilo ist Dir zu teuer?
> Dann wird eigentlich alles zu teuer sein, denn mit guten Zutaten kommt man auch meist über 1 Euro das Kilo und auch wenn es dann noch besser ist als eine billige Mischung, so muss man erst viel zeit und Geld investieren um die richtige Mischung zu finden.
> 
> Bedenke das selbst eine billige Zutat wie Paniermehl schon bei 7 Euro für den Sack liegt, und das im super Sonderangebot. Fertige Grundmixe gibt es schon für 1 Euro das Kilo (Top Secret) oder Markenfutter schon im super Sonderangebot für 1,33 Euro (Mosella und VdE).





Schick mir mal bitte genauere infos zu deinen superangeboten... :m1€ - 1kg grundfutter...??? Glaub ich erst wenn ich es seh...ansonst bin ich auch der meinung dass ich billiger dran bin wenn ich es so wie mein großvater mache...
Bissl Hanfsamen, sonstiges körnerfutter, paniermehl, haferflocken, harte brötchen zu mehl schlagen, kaba pulver, honig und schockstreusel...bei bedarf einen 25kg sack fertigfutter dazu mischen...dann reicht das für fast ein jahr und unterm strich ist man billiger dran...meine meinung 

Aber ich bin gespannt auf links oder infos 

danke|supergri


----------



## Dunraven (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*

Naja Angelmesse in Lingen, immer Ende Feb, da kannst Du dich mit Top Secret 15 Kg Säcke für 15 Euro eindecken. Ich glaube das war Angelsport Grübben der die hatte, bin aber nicht sicher. Ich habe lieber auf das Futterfest von Moritz Kaltenkirchen gesetzt und mir Van den Eynde Turbo hell, dunkel und Record Silver im 15 Kg Sack für 20 Euro geholt, dazu noch VdE Carp, ich glaube das waren 20 Kg für 15 Euro oder waren es 20 Kg für 20 Euro? Naja Mosella hatten sie auch noch 15 Kg für 15 Euro und eine Hausmischung Brassen habe ich ich noch 15 Kg für 10 Euro gekauft. Das PDF sagte es gab auch 10 und 15 Kg Mosella Futter ab 6,99 Euro aber welches das war kann ich nicht sagen. Ähnliche Angebote gibt es auf jedem Futterfest, sei es GP oder NB, ect. Auch auf Messen findet man die normal. Aber da ich in Kaltenkirchen eben meine 100 Kg gekauft habe, habe ich mich für Alternativen nicht mehr interessiert.

Die 15Kg Paniermehl für 6,99 habe ich aber bei Moritz gelassen, denn für den Preis brauche ich nicht mehr strecken und die Eigenschaft und Wirkung negativ verändern. Aber mit Ergänzungsmehle wie Coprah Melasse 5 Kg für 5  oder 6 Euro habe ich mich auch eingedeckt. Hätte ich da größere Mengen genommen wäre ich auch unter 1 Euro das Kg gekommen.


----------



## schorle (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*



Marceloco schrieb:


> Schick mir mal bitte genauere infos zu deinen superangeboten... :m1€ - 1kg grundfutter...??? Glaub ich erst wenn ich es seh...ansonst bin ich auch der meinung dass ich billiger dran bin wenn ich es so wie mein großvater mache...
> Bissl Hanfsamen, sonstiges körnerfutter, paniermehl, haferflocken, harte brötchen zu mehl schlagen, kaba pulver, honig und schockstreusel...bei bedarf einen 25kg sack fertigfutter dazu mischen...dann reicht das für fast ein jahr und unterm strich ist man billiger dran...meine meinung
> 
> Aber ich bin gespannt auf links oder infos
> ...




Na da kann dir doch folgender Link angeboten werden, http://www.nbangelsport.de/index.php/cat/c24_Fertig-Lockfutter-Sackware.html , für den "Hausgebrauch" schon ausreichend. Selbst durch abstimmen aufs Gewässer und Zielfisch komme ich für Grundmischung + Versand + "Anpassung" mit 1,50-2,0 Euro je Kg hin.


----------



## Andal (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*

Bei diesen ganzen Semmelbrösel-Betonmischungen fehlt dann nur noch das Pfund pappsüsse Billigheimermarmelade. Da liegt der Futterbatzen zwei Wochen am Grund, ohne sich zu lösen. Supersaugeilbillig!


----------



## Downbeat (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*

Ich hab den Eindruck du magst Paniermehlpanscherei nicht so gerne.#c|supergri


----------



## Andal (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*

Doch... wenn ich Wiener Schnitzel mache! 

Aber beim Angeln kommts mir immer so vor, als hätte die Partei befohlen, dass man aus Shaizze Brot zu machen hätte.
"Genosse, Form und Farbe stimmen schon. Am Geschmack arbeiten die Werktätigen noch!"


----------



## Roy Digerhund (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*



Andal schrieb:


> Bei diesen ganzen Semmelbrösel-Betonmischungen fehlt dann nur noch das Pfund pappsüsse Billigheimermarmelade. Da liegt der Futterbatzen zwei Wochen am Grund, ohne sich zu lösen. Supersaugeilbillig!


Redest du von nb-angelsport?


----------



## kron4401 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Redest du von nb-angelsport?


Ich denke er spricht von "eigenkreationen" auf Paniermehlbasis


----------



## Hannoi1896 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*

Finde die NB-Angelsport Mischungen auch nicht so toll...


----------



## Slick (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*

Moin,

ich war heute im Laden bei Bamberg.Die Mischungen sind doch 1a zumindest von den Bestandteilen und Geruch.Klar wenn du 14 kg für 9 Euro einen Mischung holst das da ned viel drin sein kann,du mußt da schon etwas in die mittlere Preisklasse.Die hatten da so kleine Boxen stehen wo man das Futter,Boilies anschauen und riechen konnte,sowas wie T3 Birdfood(Eigenmarke Gelb 1kg 2,7 Euro,Rot 3,5 Euro) oder TTX Maiskeimkuchen usw. kannst du bei den Billigmischungen z.B. bei eBay,welche zum gleichen Preis vertrieben werden,lang suchen.Das NB Futter ist jedenfalls Qualitativ hochwertig.Ich hab mich erstmal mit Record Gold ,Silber eingedeckt und haufen Einzelfuttermehlen,wie Spekulatius,Kokusmehl,Honig-Pfefferkuchen,Ei-Cake usw......

Ich kann jedenfalls den Laden weiterempfehlen.#6


----------



## Magnumwerfer (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*

Servus Slick,

schreibe mir doch bitte mal die Adresse von dem Bamberger Laden!

Danke!


----------



## e30Birdy (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Servus Slick,
> 
> schreibe mir doch bitte mal die Adresse von dem Bamberger Laden!
> 
> Danke!


 
Mir auch


----------



## SR-angler (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*

Hallo,

http://www.nb-angelsport.de/

Google, dein freund und helfer.

Ich hatte im Frühjahr ein paar Sachen bestellt, top Ware zu Spitzenpreisen.

Mfg Tom


----------



## darula (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*

*NB-Angelsport*

*Emil-Kemmer-Str. 12*

*96103 Hallstadt


Tipp: Hausmesse im März
*


----------



## Slick (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*



darula schrieb:


> *NB-Angelsport*
> 
> *Emil-Kemmer-Str. 12*
> 
> ...



Sorry,das ich so spät antworte.Ich war nachangeln und danach braucht man sein Schlaf.

Die Adresse past.

Bei der Futtermesse Anfang März soll z.B. Lockstoffe wie Van den Eynde Additive 1,5 Euro pro Packung kosten.Die Futtemehle sind Spitze,dazu brauch ich nix sagen.


----------



## Dunraven (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*

Soll nicht nur es ist so.
Habe da vor 2 Jahren mal bestellt aber die letzten Jahre dann sein lassen. Da waren dann die Säcke nicht mehr über und nur für ein paar Beutel Lockstoff zahle ich nicht die Portopreise, das rechnet sich nur als Paket mit Sack. Von daher vor Ort kaufen oder gleich das dreifache bestellen in der Hoffnung das es 1/3 der Sachen noch gibt.


----------



## LordHemdchen (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*

Hi Leute, 
wenn ich den Thread hier so lese geht es ein wenig am Thema vorbei. Es heisst doch "Grundfutter selber machen" und nicht wo kann ich Grundfutter günstig bestellen. Bin nämlich auch auf der Suche nach eine guten und fängiges Rezept. Mir schwebt auch eine Mischung aus Paniermehl, Haferflocken, Weizenkleie und Partikel wie gechrushte Boilies und Maiskörner mit Vanillezucker. Ist das was oder lieber Finger weg davon?


----------



## Rotauge (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*



LordHemdchen schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> wenn ich den Thread hier so lese geht es ein wenig am Thema vorbei. Es heisst doch "Grundfutter selber machen" und nicht wo kann ich Grundfutter günstig bestellen. Bin nämlich auch auf der Suche nach eine guten und fängiges Rezept. Mir schwebt auch eine Mischung aus Paniermehl, Haferflocken, Weizenkleie und Partikel wie gechrushte Boilies und Maiskörner mit Vanillezucker. Ist das was oder lieber Finger weg davon?



Ich finde das Futter zu stark bindend, zumindest als sogenanntes Grundfutter.

Ich mische mit dunklem Kokosmehl, Coprahmelassepulver, Polenta, gemahlenem Hanf, manchmal auch geröstet, Bisquitmehl gemischt mit helllem Brötchenmehl.

Das nehme ich als Grundmischung und variiere dann mit van den Eynde Brasem, Birdfood gelb. Als Zusatz kommen dann gekochter Hanf, Caster und Maden hinzu, evtl. auch noch Mas.


----------



## Dunraven (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grundfutter selber machen*



LordHemdchen schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> wenn ich den Thread hier so lese geht es ein wenig am Thema vorbei. Es heisst doch "Grundfutter selber machen" und nicht wo kann ich Grundfutter günstig bestellen.




Naja im ersten Post sagt er ja es geht ihm um den Preis. Nicht darum selber was zu machen, er will Geld sparen. Und das kann man manchmal besser wenn man gutes Fertigfutter kauft statt teuer Beton zu mischen. Abgesehend avon hat der Laden auch günstige Futtermehle zum selber mischen. 

Paniermehl gibt es so große Unterscheide, da kann man nichts zu sagen wenn man es nicht kennt. Beispiel das Brata, das klebt wie Beton, und ist sehr ungeeignet. Anderes ist gut, aber ohne zu wissen wie das ist, kann man wenig dazu sagen.

Haferflocken bringen auch Klebkraft rein, evt. wegen den Partikeln nötig, aber nur durch diese Liste kann man wenig dazu sagen, eben weil das Ergebnis nicht wirklich klar ist. Auch sind die Einsatzbedingungen nicht bekannt. Aber ich denke auch es wird gut kleben, aber ohne Infos wars das schon, und selbst das ist nur eine Vermutung.


----------

